# Waxamomo - Free Ultima Samples



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Guy’s

Although plenty of you have probably heard of the Ultima range, as far as we can tell, not many have actually tried it. Well as we are now stocking it and as we are new to Detailing World, we thought what better way to say hello than to give away some samples for you all to try and do some nice reviews on. 

There is just one rule, only 1 sample per person. This then gives more people a chance to try something new.

So, what have we got to give away:

5 x Ultima Paint Prep Plus + (50ml)
5 x Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus + (50ml)
5 x Ultima Paint Guard Wash (100ml)
5 x Ultima Paint Guard Plus + (20ml)
5 x Ultima Detail Spray Plus + (100ml)
5 x Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel (100ml)
3 x Interior Guard Plus + (30ml)

Please amend your name next to a sample you want:

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Can I take 1 sample of Paint Prep Plus?

Shipped to Spain or UK.


Thanks!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)fiestech
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)whitty
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Whitty
2) 
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) Mixman
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Seems I'm back on, cant wait to sample, cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)
3)Beardboy
4) Nortonski
5)Fiestatech

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)Epoch
3)fiestech
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)Epoch
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)
3)


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)Epoch
3)fiestech
4)HC1001
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)Epoch
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)
3)


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

1 sample each...from them all or just one sample total?

and the list is mega breasts up already lol :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)Epoch
3)fiestech
4)HC1001
5)Spitfire

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)Epoch
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)
3)


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I can see this getting messy, I see my name has been removed from the Detail spray+ list already


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)Epoch
3)fiestech
4)bigsyd
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)Epoch
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)
3)


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmm, I don't think this is working well.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

can i try some Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel please? 

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)Epoch
3)fiestech
4)HC1001
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)Epoch
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)mlgt
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)
3)


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

*Paintguard+ for me please. Thank you*



thebigsham said:


> Ultima Paint Prep Plus+
> 
> 1)
> 2)
> ...


paintgaurd ) for me please. Thank you


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)Epoch
3)fiestech
4)bigsyd
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)Epoch
3)Rusey93
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)
3)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

totally screwed up as everyone posted at once...

tyre stuff is in big demand :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

stop stop stop.

its all went worng here.....theres alot of people missing from lists


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)Epoch
3)fiestech
4)bigsyd
5)whitty

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)Epoch
3)Rusey93
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)
3) 

added myself again cos i dropped off the list somehow was there on page 1 !!!!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)Epoch
3)fiestech
4)bigsyd
5)whitty

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)Epoch
3)Rusey93
4) Mixman
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)
3)


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+
1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)Epoch
3)fiestech
4)bigsyd
5)whitty

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)Epoch
2)Miffer
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)Epoch
3)Rusey93
4) Mixman
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)
3)


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Whitty_1811_d said:


> added myself again cos i dropped off the list somehow was there on page 1 !!!!


Same here.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Whitty_1811_d said:


> 1)Epoch
> 2)
> 3)
> 4)
> ...


added myself again too


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

and my bad, for adding myself to more than 1 list, and the same with Epoch 

just the tyre stuff for me and Paint Guard Plus for Epoch please. Sorry


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)Epoch
3)fiestech
4)bigsyd
5)whitty

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)Epoch
3)Rusey93
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2) Mirror Finish
3)


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

oh ffs


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> 1)Epoch
> 2)
> 3)
> 4)
> ...


AH, I keep getting knocked off the list lol


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I think we need a better way, maybe different threads?? I was one Pg2 now I've dissapeared...........


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

the list was fixed there.

and now some one else posted up after the fix and screwed it up again


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the list is soooo long and everyone was editing at the same time, so it went a bit south a bit quick. 

I guess Waxamomo can pick the bones out of who actually got in the list first though...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Stop Stop Stop:lol::lol::lol: Had my name down for the tyre and trim but it's been removed


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

interior shampoo for me please  im on page 2


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I've added my name for the QD twice and it's got knocked off twice!!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

nortonski said:


> Ultima Paint Prep Plus+
> 
> 1)
> 2)
> ...


5th time lucky.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

^^^Me too!!


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

nicks16v said:


> 5th time lucky.


Your using the wrong list and messing it up, now my name isn't on it!


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)Epoch
3)fiestech
4)bigsyd
5)whitty

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)Epoch
2)nicks16v
3)ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)Epoch
3)Rusey93
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2) Mirror Finish
3)

See if this works


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nicks16v said:


> 5th time lucky.


that list is still not correct.

sonme one is missing from the detail spray list.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Stop Stop Stop:lol::lol::lol: Had my name down for the tyre and trim but it's been removed


the tyre stuff was long gone before it made it to you I'm afraid. There were already loads of people missing off the list by the time it made it to you. Total mess up I'm afraid in most of the categories by the looks of it


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

waxamomo, can we do this a better way, its getting all mixed up.


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> that list is still not correct.
> 
> sonme one is missing from the detail spray list.


Yeah that was me, someone has corrected it on the above post though


----------



## Omnic (May 13, 2009)

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2)Epoch
3)fiestech
4)bigsyd
5)whitty

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)Epoch
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2)Epoch
3)Rusey93
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)squashy1990
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)Bigpikle
2) Mirror Finish
3) Omnic


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

better way is just to write which 1 sample you want. First come first served...

copying the list over and over will not work. The list above has me for 2 samples and I only want the tyre stuff....and Epoch the Paint Guard Plus.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

rusey93 said:


> Your using the wrong list and messing it up, now my name isn't on it!


I used the last post


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Omnic said:


> 1)Epoch
> 2)
> 3)
> 4)
> ...


no point posting anything yet mate, the list is all wrong


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm missing from the Ultima Paint Guard Plus+ on page 1


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Right let's try and get this in some order

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) fiestech
2) Whitty_1811_d
3) Nortonski
4) HC1001
5) Spitfire

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3)


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> better way is just to write which 1 sample you want. First come first served...
> 
> copying the list over and over will not work.


agreed.

im after a detail spray.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Can i have a sample of paintguard+ please.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

when its all sorted can i have my name down for the interior guart product please
many thanks Brad


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Right then I didn't quite think that through very well 

I've updated the list :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> the tyre stuff was long gone before it made it to you I'm afraid. There were already loads of people missing off the list by the time it made it to you. Total mess up I'm afraid in most of the categories by the looks of it


When I copied the list there was nothing on it except for Badly dubbed. I then tried to edit it following other posts but it still went t1ts up


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

please


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> Right then I didn't quite think that through very well
> 
> I've updated the list :thumb:


add the names of first come first serve to you OP

:thumb:


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

To be fair i think that waxamomo can look through and work it out, you will see that me and badly_dubbed were 2nd and 3rd to put our names down for the QD.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I was the first on the tire stuff and now gone! Grr


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

rusey93 said:


> To be fair i think that waxamomo can look through and work it out, you will see that me and badly_dubbed were 2nd and 3rd to put our names down for the QD.


That's exactly what i've just done.

The only way I could sort it out was first come first served.

Sorry if someone missed out on what they wanted but just put your name down and try something else :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

beardboy said:


> I was the first on the tire stuff and now gone! Grr


Sorry my mistake, I'll sort you some out too :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Just a quick question Waxamomo, can you collect from your unit as I'm not too far from you??

(Sorry to go off topic............)

Thanks

Howard


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

spitfire said:


> When I copied the list there was nothing on it except for Badly dubbed. I then tried to edit it following other posts but it still went t1ts up


Me too...doh


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) fiestech
2) Whitty_1811_d
3) Nortonski
4) HC1001
5) Spitfire

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

How are we doing this then? Not copying the list I take it? I'll take Paint Prep + or Paint Guard Wash :thumb:


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) fiestech
2) Whitty_1811_d
3) Nortonski
4) HC1001
5) Spitfire

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) catch the pigeo 
Hope i have not knocked any body off the list


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

talk about a free for all ! lol many thanks to waxamomo for being so generous and i await my freebie eagerly !


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

nortonski said:


> Me too...doh


I've updated it, your back on :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

lol. looks like my week has started already lol. Thanks again waxamomo, a really good idea. Ultima I've heard a bit about but never tried.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry "catch the pigeo" Brobbo got there before you, put your name down for something else?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Whitty_1811_d said:


> talk about a free for all ! lol many thanks to waxamomo for being so generous and i await my freebie eagerly !


Agreed, cheers Waxamomo...........:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) fiestech
2) Whitty_1811_d
3) Nortonski
4) HC1001
5) Spitfire

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> better way is just to write which 1 sample you want. First come first served...
> 
> copying the list over and over will not work. The list above has me for 2 samples and I only want the tyre stuff....and Epoch the Paint Guard Plus.


Not sure you should be bidding for Epoch.:lol:


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus DImGR


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

DimGR said:


> Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus DImGR


Appears to all be taken already.


----------



## waynevr6 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) fiestech
2) Whitty_1811_d
3) Nortonski
4) HC1001
5) Spitfire

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

DimGR said:


> Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus DImGR


Yep all gone now sorry.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't belive no-one wants to try the Paint Guard Wash, it's a great shampoo :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Waxamomo said:


> I can't belive no-one wants to try the Paint Guard Wash, it's a great shampoo :thumb:


I'll happily take some of that aswell...


----------



## waynevr6 (Jun 11, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> I can't belive no-one wants to try the Paint Guard Wash, it's a great shampoo :thumb:


Wheres Ross?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

beardboy said:


> I'll happily take some of that aswell...


Nice try


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

beardboy said:


> I'll happily take some of that aswell...


fair comment me too! i'll have any of the "leftovers" so to speak just know im getting low on tyre stuff hence why that was my first choice !


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) fiestech
2) Whitty_1811_d
3) Nortonski
4) HC1001
5) Spitfire

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) fiestech
2) Whitty_1811_d
3) Nortonski
4) HC1001
5) Spitfire

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo

Cheers


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

In the interests of fairness, for the tyre and trim, the list should read

Beardboy
Fiestatech
Whitty
Nortonski
Bigpickle
Hc1001
Spitfire

Therefor I should miss out. I'll take the Ultima Paint Guard Wash if there's any left. Failing that whatever's left


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Can I try the Ultima Paint Guard Wash, looking to try a new one anyway.
Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4) Glasgow_Gio
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) fiestech
2) Whitty_1811_d
3) Nortonski
4) HC1001
5) Spitfire

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)*CHISAI*
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4)* Glasgow_Gio*
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) fiestech
2) Whitty_1811_d
3) Nortonski
4) HC1001
5) Spitfire

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo

Cheers


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4) GlasgowGio
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001


Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)Chisai
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo
4) CheekeeMonkey


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001


Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)Chisai
3) Mixman
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo
4) CheekeeMonkey


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^ 
Updated with Spitfire's amend as well


CM

---


Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001


Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)Chisai
3) Mixman
4) Spitfire
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo
4) CheekeeMonkey


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)Chisai
3) Mixman
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3) Wozza
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo
4) CheekeeMonkey


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> ^^^
> Updated with Spitfire's amend as well
> 
> CM


X3 Ultima Interior Guard Plus+ - you are number 4


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> ^^^
> Updated with Spitfire's amend as well
> 
> CM


I haven't amended anything but it should read for tyre and trim

Beardboy
Fiestatech
Whitty
Nortonski
Bigpickle

if I've worked it out correctly.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I haven't amended anything.


Post #87

If I've got it wrong amend it back


----------



## KarlF (Jun 21, 2009)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001


Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)Chisai
3) Mixman
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3) Wozza
4) KarlF
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo
4) CheekeeMonkey


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001



Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)Chisai
3) Mixman
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3) Wozza
4) KarlF
5)steve from wath

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo
4) CheekeeMonkey


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint guard wash please :thumb:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for this Waxamomo, how do you want to sort out delivery addresses?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)Chisai
3) Mixman
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4) *RussZS*
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3) Wozza
4) KarlF
5)steve from wath

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo
4) CheekeeMonkey


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)Chisai
3) Mixman
4)* mistryn (Nitesh Mistry)*
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4) RussZS
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3) Wozza
4) KarlF
5)steve from wath

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo
4) CheekeeMonkey


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

```

```
Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)Chisai
3) Mixman
4)* mistryn (Nitesh Mistry)*
5)goneawol

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4) RussZS
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3) Wozza
4) KarlF
5)steve from wath

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo
4) CheekeeMonkey[/QUOTE]


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)Chisai
3) Mixman
4)* mistryn (Nitesh Mistry)*
5)goneawol

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4) RussZS
5) KennyC

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3) Wozza
4) KarlF
5)steve from wath

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo
4) CheekeeMonkey


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4) Glasgow_Gio - Cheers for missing me out.
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001



Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)Chisai
3) Mixman
4) mistryn (Nitesh Mistry)
5)goneawol

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4) RussZS
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3) Wozza
4) KarlF
5)steve from wath

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo
4) CheekeeMonkey


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4) Glasgow_Gio - Cheers for missing me out.
5) dantheman

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001



Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)Sberlyn
2)Chisai
3) Mixman
4) mistryn (Nitesh Mistry)
5)goneawol

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4) RussZS
5) kennyc

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3) Wozza
4) KarlF
5)steve from wath

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo
4) CheekeeMonkey


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

just too late as usual


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4) Glasgow_Gio
5) dantheman

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001



Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1) Sberlyn
2) Chisai
3) CheekeeMonkey
4) mistryn (Nitesh Mistry)
5) goneawol

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4) RussZS
5) kennyc

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3) Wozza
4) KarlF
5) steve from wath

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo

CheekeeMonkey - I'm afraid I've only got 3 of the Ultima Interior Guard Plus Samples. Mixman was down twice so I have replaced his name in the Paint Guard Wash for yours.

Is everybody happy with this list?


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I have no problem :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Waxamomo said:


> Ultima Paint Prep Plus+
> 
> 1) Tunero
> 2) pdv40
> ...


You have PM.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Spitfire - You have PM :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

O my Dayz to late again.... if your unable to get hold of anyone i wold like to try the Ultima Paint Guard Wash, please...

Waxoamomo, Drop me a Pm please...


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

what happens now? do we pm you with out contact details? or will you get in contact?


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm happy with the list, what do we do next?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh dear - too late for this one  if anyone drops out, I'm interested in the Ultima Paint Prep Plus, Ultima Detail Spray Plus and the Ultima Paint Guard Plus :thumb:

Must be quicker :lol: ..!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Right, looks like we have the final list, can everyone please e-mail me at:

sales -at- waxamomo -dot- co -dot- uk

Please include your DW username and your full name and address.

I'll get them all posted as soon as possible.

Cheers,

Chris


Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1) Tunero
2) pdv40
3) pre620ti
4) Glasgow_Gio
5) dantheman

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Beardboy
2) fiestech
3) Whitty_1811_d
4) Nortonski
5) HC1001

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1) Sberlyn
2) Chisai
3) CheekeeMonkey
4) mistryn (Nitesh Mistry)
5) goneawol

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1) nicks16v
2) Miffer
3) ianc61
4) RussZS
5) kennyc

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) thebigsham
3) Mixman
4) Rusey93
5) Waynevr6

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1) squashy1990
2) mlgt
3) Wozza
4) KarlF
5) steve from wath

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1) Mirror Finish
2) Omnic
3) brobbo


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Email sent Chris. :thumb:

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## KarlF (Jun 21, 2009)

Email Sent

Many Thanks Karl


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Sent. Many thanks
Chris


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

Email sent, many thanks :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Email sent


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

email sent
and thank you 
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Email sent, cheers Chris.............:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Email sent Chris Thanks


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Email sent :thumb:

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Email sent, thanks


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

Cheers Chris, email sent. :thumb:
:detailer:


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1) Whitty
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1) badly_dubbed
2) Mixman
3) toddy2 (i placed an order with you earlier today for Meg APC and a few spray bottles, if you could add to that, many thanks! Graeme)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

email sent :thumb:


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

toddy2 said:


> Ultima Paint Prep Plus+
> 
> 1)
> 2)
> ...


offer was all filled last night m8


----------



## waynevr6 (Jun 11, 2008)

email sent, many thanks


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Email sent!

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Toddy - Completely out of the Ultima samples sorry.

Remind me on your next order and i'll sort you a sample of something out :thumb:

Chris


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Email sent,

Thanks.


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

e-mail sent 

thanks again !


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

e-mail sent - thank you.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

email sent much appreciated


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

email sent yesterday Chris.

Cheers


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the e-mails so far :thumb:

Just need a few more address's and that's it. Can the following drop me an e-mail with your name and address please:

Nortonski
CheekeeMonkey
Mistryn
Badly_dubbed
Squashy1990
Mirror Finish

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Just waiting for 

CheekeyMonkey
Mistryn

All the other samples are boxed up and ready to go.

Chris


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Chris,

You can send Mistryn's to me if he doesn't reply, as he lives very close to me, so he could pick it up


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

ive pm'ed you my details, sorry just have been a little busy and totally forgot
but if you have sent it to Russ then thats cool as i can pick it up its no probs


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm assuming there was a large response to this, but just wondered if there was a small sample available for a detailing newbie? Just a smidge for a MKIV Polo? Something to hide the swirl marks?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry but they are all gone. I'm sure there will be more chances to get hold of some samples to try out :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Just to let everyone know, the samples are being posted out tomorrow 1st Class so hope fully you will receive them Friday, just in time for a nice weekend :thumb:


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Ahh, thanks anyway. I shall keep the ol' eyes peeled!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Chris,
> 
> You can send Mistryn's to me if he doesn't reply, as he lives very close to me, so he could pick it up


Thanks for the offer Russ :thumb:

I've labelled it up to go direct to Mistryn.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Waxamomo said:


> Just to let everyone know, the samples are being posted out tomorrow 1st Class so hope fully you will receive them Friday, just in time for a nice weekend :thumb:


Thanks Chris, I'll let you know when it arrives safely. I've read good things about UPGP on Autopia, so I'm looking forward to trying it


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

Waxamomo said:


> Just to let everyone know, the samples are being posted out tomorrow 1st Class so hope fully you will receive them Friday, just in time for a nice weekend :thumb:


typical and i'm away all next week !


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Great, it's my 4 days off from Saturday as well, hope the weather stays nice.
Thanks


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

thanks mr waxamomo:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

just got my sample of interior shampoo gel
will try out over the weekend
cheers
steve:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

That was quick!!

Look forward to hearing your thoughts :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Many thanks Chris got my samples this morning too

Looks like they will get an outing at the weekend now


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

Cheers Chris, Just received my Paint Guard Wash sample, thanks also for the _tangfastics_ :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

goneawol said:


> Cheers Chris, Just received my Paint Guard Wash sample, thanks also for the _tangfastics_ :thumb:


Cola bottles here (well there was a bag )


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

My sample turned up this morning, thank you very much.

I will be washing and waxing the car again tomorrow if the weather holds up - I'll let you know the results (just waiting for my Raceglaze 55 to turn up now):detailer:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

:lol::lol: Glad you like the little extra's :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

arrived this morning - thank you Chris :thumb: Cola bottles were a blast from the past...

Will get tried once I'm back from hols


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> arrived this morning - thank you Chris :thumb: Cola bottles were a blast from the past...
> 
> Will get tried once I'm back from hols


Surely you have the time to eat the cola bottles before you go?


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks received my sample this morning, thanks for the haribo!!:thumb::thumb:

will give the detail spray a try later 

Mum's always told me not to accept sweets from strangers!! 

Thanks!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

rusey93 said:


> Thanks received my sample this morning, thanks for the haribo!!:thumb::thumb:
> 
> will give the detail spray a try later
> 
> ...


Send them back, i'll happily eat them for you


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> Send them back, i'll happily eat them for you


Haha i've eaten them


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Received my product today along with a very informative instruction sheet. Oh and the sweeties too:thumb:


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

Got it today, thanks for the cola bottles im munching them now! Will give the interior spray a try next week and get a write up done! Thanks!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Got my sample today, thanks Waxamomo it's bloody good stuff :thumb:, and thanks for the Tangfastics too 

Matt


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I hate my bloody postie, he never delivers anything


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

I received my sample of Ultima Paint Guard Plus+ and some cola bottles today. Well try it out next week and report back.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi 
got my sample of paint prep plus delivered safely this afternoon.
really impressed by it.
my son was here with his black astra coupe, always complains as it needs machine polished, got that faded brown tint to it when the sun hits it.
not the best pictures but you can see the difference.
one packet of cola bottles later and the difference on the front wing was really impressive.










all done by hand and really easy to apply and take off
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Woah that was freaky; just opened this up and my post was deliverd :O

Thanks for the Cola bottles; and I'll give the PGW a go on Monday when I've got to do some other testing too!

Thanks


S


----------



## KarlF (Jun 21, 2009)

Sample of my Interior Shampoo has arrived and well packaged

Many Thanks :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

QD Sample arrived thanks :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine arrived this morning.. now it has started raining. As long as it doesn't get too heavy I will use it Saturday. Forecast is mince though.
Thanks Mr Waxamomo


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

received mine today also many thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Received also - thank you Chris.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Arrived today, I will give it a try this weekend...........:thumb:

Thanks


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Review here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=129048

Excellent product, I'm very impressed. Thanks a lot Waxamomo


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Recieved mine today in UK... soon in Spain where I will test it!


----------



## Prestige (Jul 7, 2009)

Ultima Paint Prep Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Detail Spray Plus+

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Shampoo Gel

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Ultima Interior Guard Plus+

1)Adam Field
2)
3)


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Prestige - Too late i'm afraid, they have all been counted for and sent out sorry.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i havent got mine yet?


----------



## Omnic (May 13, 2009)

Got mine Ultima Interior Guard Plus today.
Really nice product, thanks!


----------



## jackie0473 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi

I'd also be interested in this product, but do you sent it to the Netherlands?

Can you PM me details as well please? [assuming it's still available]

Thanks


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

jackie0473 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd also be interested in this product, but do you sent it to the Netherlands?
> 
> ...


its finished, they were free samples and they are all gone.


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

mine turned up last friday but i've been away all week so no chance to try it as yet 


many thanks for the sample 

even more thanks for the sweets!! package arrived just before i went to get on the train !


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

has everyone got theirs? i havent got mine i think its lost in post


----------

